# Suche Festnetztelefon mit Headset



## MerciundDanke (1. März 2011)

Hallo,
kann jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Headset-Telefon abgeben?
Sollte nicht zu teuer sein aber trotzdem kein Schrott
Danke und Grüße


----------



## djnoob (1. März 2011)

würde mich auch Interessieren


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2011)

was ist "nicht zu teuer", gibt es ne Obergrenze? Unter 60-70€ braucht man erst gar nicht zu suchen  

zB das hier: Gigaset S795 stahlgrau schnurlos analog mit AB 4,6 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik    gibt es bei hardwareversand für 70€: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Siemens Gigaset S795


----------



## MerciundDanke (3. März 2011)

Danke, dass gefällt mir schon mal ganz gut.
Allerdings ist ein Headset nicht mit dabei, sondern dieses kann dann via mini-USB angeschlossen werden?! - Kann man da dann jedes x-Beliebige nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das miniUSB dafür gedacht ist - das kann auch nur zum Konfigurieren perPC gedacht sein oder so. Falls es aber auch für Headsets ist, müssen das eher welche vom Hersteller sein. "normale" bräuchten ja irgendwelche Treiber, wie willst Du die dann da installieren? An sich ist für Headsets aber die "Kopfhöreranschluss (mono) mit 2,5mm Klinkenbuchse" gedacht, die auch vorhanden ist. Das wäre aber nur für den Kopfhörer - keine Ahnung, wie das mit dem Mic ist oder ob vlt. dann als Mic das vom Mobilteil dient - vlt. lad Dir mal die Anleitung runter und sieh dort nach.


----------

